# stir the pot



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 12, 2020)

Just posting some of my middle weights of mine to keep this forum going it is always kind of slow. I being a middle weight  myself 6'1" 175lbs.  I can still ride my stingrays with the seat up.


----------



## BOB LOBLAW (Nov 12, 2020)

How about a thread about how you have managed to keep the weight off as you got older?


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 12, 2020)

Genetics,  ice cream and bagels, and the worlds best diet stress


----------

